# Opinions On Bullypedia? 3x miagi = APBT?



## starburst (Jan 6, 2015)

I thought Bullypedia was there to not only share pedigrees but to help clarify differences in am bullies and the apbt? 

They just posted a dog who is 3x Miagi as a "certified" APBT.... why would they do this? Or am I just confused?


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

probably is registered with an APBT registry either way anything bred that way is not APBT.


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

There is nothing abpt about those Miagi dogs. Like Rudy said, it may be registered as such (falsely), but they are sad looking creatures who would be unable to work. All looks, for those that like ugly (JMO, they are not my style).


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

it is like the viral video of the "pit bulls" being fed by a young child.
WATCH: This 4-year-old girl in command of a pit bull pack, sparks online controversy | abc7chicago.com

I think they say w the video that was posted about feeding hundreds of hounds posted elswhere and figured the viral launch of this may direct attention away from alaskas bikini clad, gun toting rep and Ellen Degenerate - but that is my wild glitter filled hate bomb - 
any thoughts??


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

mccoypitbulls said:


> it is like the viral video of the "pit bulls" being fed by a young child.
> 
> WATCH: This 4-year-old girl in command of a pit bull pack, sparks online controversy | abc7chicago.com
> 
> ...


I do not like how the dogs are eating from one big pile like that, it's a problem waiting to happen IMO. I also find it quite irritating that the lady is calling them pitbulls. I think it's good to teach your little ones how to work with the dogs though.


----------



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

Ahhahahaha Miagi reg'd as an APBT hahahahah. He's not even a 'proper' AmBully for that matter.

He's about as close to being an APBT as a starfish.

But seriously, Bullypedia is often times a joke. 


That viral video, while it's a good watch, does nothing to help "pit bulls" in general.....ESPECIALLY when you feed bull breeds in that manner. As already stated, those arent even pit bulls anyway. One "off" day and that could be a pile of teeth and blood wrestling over food.


----------



## petquality (Dec 4, 2014)

Oh god, not a pile of "bait dogs". Makes me wanna cry and write a check


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

That video bothers the crap out of me for many reasons. It's not a good way to feed dogs for monitoring food intake. It's stupid and reckless. It's showing off for showing off sake.

It's saying if your "pit bull" (because we all know they are not pit bulls) can't be trained like this then something is wrong with it. Or you suck as an owner. A lot of comments about this video just piss me off. Brings out the "it's all in how they are raised" mentality and I can't stand that mentality. The little girl gets stepped on in the end she could fall and grab onto a dog and who knows what could happen. Not a risk to take for any dog and child no matter what they look like.

Really like this article about it.

http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/6462816


----------

